# punk face



## mammarz

Good Evening, everyone! 
I'm translating a book and I found this: "I'm going to get you after school, punk face."
The story is about a boy in a new school that is facing a bully. 
I thought to translate it with: "Ti becco dopo la scuola, teppistello", but I don't really like it. 
Any help, please? Thanks!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Cosa non ti piace? La tua traduzione è corretta.


----------



## mammarz

Non c'è una parola meno banale di "teppistello" per rendere "punk face"?


----------



## Lorena1970

"bulletto"?
Capisco che "punk face" è un po' più colorito e singolare di "teppistello" e "bulletto", ma temo non ci siano molte altre chances in italiano.
Non conosco né registro ne ovviamente il testo, ma vedi tu se "piccolo punk" ci può stare. Non mi entusiasma, a dire il vero...


----------



## rrose17

Punk face doesn't mean he thinks the other guy's a thug, or a criminal of any kind. It's just an insult, very similar to 
Hey shit for brains!
Hey fuck face!
Hey ass wipe! etc.


----------



## Lorena1970

Allora un fantastico "faccia di cazzo/da culo" parrebbe una soluzione adeguata...


----------



## mammarz

Grazie a tutti!!!! The book is for kids from 9 to 12, so I don't think I'll use the bad words... In this case! But I'll use the "punk face" with its real meaning, sooner or later!


----------



## Lorena1970

Allora puoi usare "faccia di tolla" forse?


----------



## rrose17

I was going to say that punk face is the cleaned up version of the vulgar ones that I wrote. Sorry I meant to point that out.


----------



## mammarz

Thank you very much to all of you, I think I'm going to use "faccia di tolla", clean enough for the age of the readers!


----------



## luway

mammarz said:


> Thank you very much to all of you, I think I'm going to use "faccia di tolla", clean enough for the age of the readers!



Con la consapevolezza che non viene usato in tutta Italia, per cui alcuni lettori di quell'età potrebbero non capirlo affatto? Non so nemmeno io esattamente cosa significa, nonostante l'abbia sentito, perché dove ho vissuto finora non è comune, ma mi parrebbe intendere qualcuno che fa lo gnorri, o sbaglio? (l'ho trovato, dicono significhi 'faccia tosta')

Non è che un più 'universale' _faccia da idiota/scemo/cretino_ sia meglio, mi chiedo?


----------



## Lorena1970

luway said:


> Non è che un più 'universale' _faccia da idiota/scemo/cretino_ sia meglio, mi chiedo?



Decisamente discordo! Le definizioni che proponi non hanno nulla a che vedere con l'espressività di "punk face" (hai mai visto un punk? Non direi che ha una faccia da scemo/idiota/cretino...)
Se tu non conosci "faccia di tolla", dovresti essere lieta di aver imparato una nuova espressione invece che "denigrarla" perché "non viene usata in tutta Italia. I lettori che non la capiscono, impareranno qualcosa di nuovo, no? E poi dubito che dei ragazzini non l'abbiano mai letta/sentita. "Faccia di tolla" è apparso spesso nei fumetti di Linus ( e non solo, anche nei Simpsons): non è abbastanza popolare e idiomatica per poter essere utilizzata con dei ragazzini...? Mah...


----------



## Odysseus54

luway said:


> Con la consapevolezza che non viene usato in tutta Italia, per cui alcuni lettori di quell'età potrebbero non capirlo affatto? Non so nemmeno io esattamente cosa significa, nonostante l'abbia sentito, perché dove ho vissuto finora non è comune, ma mi parrebbe intendere qualcuno che fa lo gnorri, o sbaglio? (l'ho trovato, dicono significhi 'faccia tosta')



Confermo sul significato - e' un'espressione comune in Nord Italia.  Significa 'sfacciato', niente di piu', niente di meno.

Not good for "punk face" - trattandosi di bambini, e facendo finta che non dicano le parolacce, cosa si puo' dire ...  "pezzo di scemo", "razza di cretino", " brutto ciambotto " - no, no, questo ultimo e' vernacolo anconetano


----------



## Blackman

E' stato discusso _qui_ Luw...è espressione prettamente settentrionale, simile a _faccia di bronzo. _E_ tolla, _secondo il Treccani_, _è... *tollatura* s. f. [der. del settentr. _tolla_ o _tola_ «lamiera, tavola» (che è il lat. _tab__ŭ__la_ «tavola»)]. No, direi che non funziona per _punk face_...



luway said:


> Con la consapevolezza che non viene usato in tutta Italia, per cui alcuni lettori di quell'età potrebbero non capirlo affatto? Non so nemmeno io esattamente cosa significa, nonostante l'abbia sentito, perché dove ho vissuto finora non è comune, ma mi parrebbe intendere qualcuno che fa lo gnorri, o sbaglio? (l'ho trovato, dicono significhi 'faccia tosta')
> 
> Non è che un più 'universale' _faccia da idiota/scemo/cretino_ sia meglio, mi chiedo?


----------



## luway

Lorena1970 said:


> Decisamente discordo! Le definizioni che  proponi non hanno nulla a che vedere con l'espressività di "punk face"  (hai mai visto un punk? Non direi che ha una faccia da  scemo/idiota/cretino...)
> Se tu non conosci "faccia di tolla", dovresti essere lieta di aver  imparato una nuova espressione invece che "denigrarla" perché "non viene  usata in tutta Italia. I lettori che non la capiscono, impareranno  qualcosa di nuovo, no? E poi dubito che dei ragazzini non l'abbiano mai  letta/sentita. "Faccia di tolla" è apparso spesso nei fumetti di Linus (  e non solo, anche nei Simpsons): non è abbastanza popolare e idiomatica  per poter essere utilizzata con dei ragazzini...? Mah...



I  miei commenti non sono intesi a creare polemica né li scrivo per  cassare delle proposte. Come ho appena scritto altrove allo stesso  proposito, sono solo volti a far sapere ad altri utenti, che possono  essere ignari della cosa, che alcune espressioni o termini non sono conosciuti e spesso nemmeno comprensibili ovunque nel nostro Paese.
Per  quanto riguarda lo specifico: sono certo sempre lieta di imparare  qualcosa di nuovo; il mio personale parere è che, no, non trovo che  questa espressione possa essere compresa da qualsiasi bambino italiano,  nonostante Linus o I Simpsons. Ma è solo la mia opinione; da quanto ho  letto in rete per poter comprendere questo appellativo, vedo che è stato  usato per personaggi che non hanno nulla a che fare con i punk e  sinceramente mi pare che la 'faccia di/da tolla', qualsiasi cosa  significhi, non c'entri molto con l'aspetto di questi ultimi; ho scritto  quei suggerimenti perché ho letto il post di rrose in cui ci spiegava  che l'originale era un semplice insulto e quello di mammarz in cui  sottolineava la necessità di non essere troppo volgari, per cui ho  pensato a degli insulti che risultassero più idonei. Di più idiomatici,  con queste caratteristiche, non me ne sono venuti..

Spero di non  dover più giustificare l'informare che alcuni termini o espressioni non  possono essere considerati d'uso e comprensione 'universale' in Italia,  dato che l'intenzione è proprio solo questa: passare un'informazione.  Niente di più.

Saluti 




Odysseus54 said:


> Confermo sul significato - e' un'espressione comune in Nord Italia.  Significa 'sfacciato', niente di piu', niente di meno.
> 
> Not good for "punk face" - trattandosi di bambini, e facendo finta che non dicano le parolacce, cosa si puo' dire ...  "pezzo di scemo", "razza di cretino", " brutto ciambotto " - no, no, questo ultimo e' vernacolo anconetano



Potendo evitare 'faccia', 'pezzo di scemo/razza di cretino' trovo anch'io funzionerebbero.
('ciambotto' è splendido, grazie! )


@ BM, grazie anche a te! E chi se lo scorda più, ora?


----------



## Blackman

luway said:


> @ BM, grazie anche a te! E chi se lo scorda più, ora?



Figurati...ti aggiungo una  che avevo scordato prima...

Ci sono buone probabilità che i ragazzi tra i 9 e 12 anni conoscano l'espressione _faccia di cazzo _già da un pezzo...se è vero che _punk face _è un eufemismo per _fuck face _e il contesto è scolatico in inglese_, _non resta che applicare lo stesso metodo in italiano.

_"Ti becco dopo la scuola, faccia/testa di pazzo!!"
_


----------



## rrose17

Bman I think you're on the right track. Punk used like this, is the older meaning, almost always referred to a young man/boy, someone you think is useless. "You're nothing but a punk!" To be honest I really doubt Linus would ever say "punk-face", too rough!


----------



## Odysseus54

Blackman said:


> Figurati...ti aggiungo una  che avevo scordato prima...
> 
> Ci sono buone probabilità che i ragazzi tra i 9 e 12 anni conoscano l'espressione _faccia di cazzo _già da un pezzo...se è vero che _punk face _è un eufemismo per _fuck face _e il contesto è scolatico in inglese_, _non resta che applicare lo stesso metodo in italiano.
> 
> _"Ti becco dopo la scuola, faccia/testa di pazzo!!"
> _




Ma non e' cosi' - Ron, correct me if I am wrong, I don't think that 'punk face' is a specific euphemism for 'fuck face'.  It's a toned-down version of all the different $%*#@ face insults that one can think of.

I think we should look for a natural, idiomatic Italian PG-13 insult, rather than try to fashion a neologism after the structure of an English PG-13 swear word.


----------



## rrose17

Ciao Gabriel, no it's not a specific euphemism, but if you were to have the very childish "doo-doo head" on one hand and "fuck face" way on the other I think punk-face would fall somewhere in between .


----------



## Peninsular

Wouldn't this be the use of punk in the sense of someone who's seen as a sissy/a bit effeminate? Maybe _femminuccia_?


----------



## Bapu

I found this link: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=punkface
I hope it gives you a better understanding of this word.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Un mio amico americano diceva " There's no hope for us old farts with all these new punks coming in". 
Ne ho sempre dedotto che "punk", qui, stesse per "stronzetti" (giovani privi d'esperienza ma boriosetti).

Nel caso dello scambio fra i due ragazzi di mammarz, è chiaro che il teppistello è quello che dà del "punk face" all'altro. Dunque "punk face" sarebbe il nomignolo per una categoria di umani inferiori, di "figli d'un dio minore", ecc. Innumerevoli le possibilità offerte dall'uso e dalla fantasia giovanile. 
Personalmente, se ho capito di cosa si tratta "sociologicamente" (chiedo scusa sùbito), mi pare che qualcosa sul tipo di "stronzetto", "cazzetto", "mezza sega" e sim. potrebbe andare. O sono troppo datati?

Saluti cari.

GS


----------



## Holymaloney

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Un mio amico americano diceva " There's no hope for us old farts with all these new punks coming in".
> Ne ho sempre dedotto che "punk", qui, stesse per "stronzetti" (giovani privi d'esperienza ma boriosetti).
> 
> Nel caso dello scambio fra i due ragazzi di mammarz, è chiaro che il teppistello è quello che dà del "punk face" all'altro. Dunque "punk face" sarebbe il nomignolo per una categoria di umani inferiori, di "figli d'un dio minore", ecc. Innumerevoli le possibilità offerte dall'uso e dalla fantasia giovanile.
> Personalmente, se ho capito di cosa si tratta "sociologicamente" (chiedo scusa sùbito), mi pare che qualcosa sul tipo di "stronzetto", "cazzetto", "mezza sega" e sim. potrebbe andare. O sono troppo datati?
> 
> Saluti cari.
> 
> GS



Ciao GS !
No, secondo me vanno bene anche questi (così come quasi tutti gli altri suggerimenti). Il problema è che mammarz sta traducendo un libro per ragazzi dai 9 ai 12 anni, quindi urge un linguaggio non troppo ....forte!
Fra i tanti personalmente voto per:
faccia da scemo
faccia da cretino
brutto ciambotto
e aggiungo di mio _*'brutto ceffo' 
*_Saluti


----------



## Lorena1970

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> mi pare che qualcosa sul tipo di "stronzetto", "cazzetto", "mezza sega" e sim. potrebbe andare. O sono troppo datati?



Non sono così certa che chi pronuncia "punk face" sia il bullo. Non potrebbe essere il ragazzino appena entrato nella nuova scuola che, reagendo ad atteggiamenti molesti si rivolge così al bulletto ? Io l'ho interpretata in questo modo (ma posso sbagliare, visto che la domanda non è così chiara...), ergo il suggerimento di "faccia di tolla"
Il testo è per ragazzini 9-12 anni, e c'è la necessità di evitare "parolacce" ed essere allo stesso tempo incisivi.


----------



## rrose17

Lorena1970 said:


> Non sono così certa che chi pronuncia "punk face" sia il bullo.


On the other hand, to me it's obvious that the one saying "Hey, punk face" is a bully and is threatening the other boy.


----------



## Odysseus54

rrose17 said:


> On the other hand, to me it's obvious that the one saying "Hey, punk face" is a bully and is threatening the other boy.




I think you are right - if that's the case, probably the epithet should be sort of dismissive and reflect the dominance :

GS's 'mezza sega' would work, except that we might be exceeding the PG-13 range.

Magari 'femminuccia', 'fifone', 'cacasotto'

Thing is, we are between a rock and a hard place here - we can't use 'Ricchione di mmerda' , 'faccia di cazzo' ecc, which is what any self-respecting 12-year old would use, but at the same time we can't use expressions like 'Brutto ceffo', which I believe nobody in his right mind would use in the spoken language.


Note :  my "brutto ciambotto" was a tongue-in-cheek proposal - it is vernacular from Ancona, 'ciambotto' means 'rospo', 'bullfrog' , and it would not be understood outside of Ancona and the immediate surroundings - I doubt it would be understood beyond a 50 km radius.


----------



## Lorena1970

Odysseus54 said:


> if that's the case, probably the epithet should be sort of dismissive and reflect the dominance :
> 
> GS's 'mezza sega' would work, except that we might be exceeding the PG-13 range. Probable.
> 
> Magari 'cacasotto'  although it doesn't reflect "punk face"



Said that, I am still not 100% convinced that this is the case, but I may be wrong, as said before.


----------



## Holymaloney

Odysseus54 said:


> but at the same time we can't use expressions like 'Brutto ceffo', which I believe nobody in his right mind would use in the spoken language


Really Ody ? Is it that nasty????  I'm not that familiar with this expression actually (although I've heard it said several times), it sort of just popped into my head 
As a matter of interest however, I've just found this thread on 'brutto ceffo' 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2062682&langid=14
where someone suggested *ugly mug *which doesn't sound bad at all and to further eleborate on that, I'd also suggest:
*ug mug
ugly mush
*Cheers  !


----------



## Odysseus54

Holymaloney said:


> Really Ody ? Is it that nasty????  I'm not that familiar with this expression actually (although I've heard it said several times), it sort of just popped into my head
> As a matter of interest however, I've just found this thread on 'brutto ceffo'
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2062682&langid=14
> where someone suggested *ugly mug *which doesn't sound bad at all and to further eleborate on that, I'd also suggest:
> *ug mug
> ugly mush
> *Cheers  !



Not nasty at all - it's totally lame and not idiomatic enough for the context.  I have been a pre-teen as well as a teenager in Italy - in my times calling someone else 'brutto ceffo' would definitely put you in the 'weird-probably-faggot' category.  ( Oddio, back in the day bodybuilders also belonged in the same category... ) 

Now, using the term in a description, formal register, is OK - " Ho visto questo brutto ceffo che si avvicinava e mi sono preoccupata ", for instance, is perfectly fine.  ( Note that the speaker is a girl - a guy would still probably say it differently )

See, being that a guy is not supposed to be pretty, but to look strong and aggressive, 'brutto ceffo' is really not an insult, if said by a guy.


----------



## Lorena1970

Odysseus54 said:


> Now, using the term in a description, formal register, is OK - " Ho visto questo brutto ceffo che si avvicinava e mi sono preoccupata ", for instance, is perfectly fine.  ( *Note that the speaker is a girl* - a guy would still probably say it differently ) Esatto! "brutto ceffo" lo può dire una signora o una vecchietta, ma mai sarebbe usato da un ragazzo/maschio nei confronti di un altro maschio, e soprattutto un ragazzino in età scolare non lo userebbe mai, se non (se proprio...) in un romanzo di Dickens.


----------



## Peninsular

mammarz - who's talking, the bully or the new kid?!


----------



## luway

Io ho dato per scontato fosse il bullo. Quello che viene detto è aggressivo e denigrante, quindi mi era parso logico fosse il bullo a dirlo al ragazzo e non il ragazzo nuovo a dirlo a lui, a meno che quest'ultimo non sia in cerca di guai. Mammarz ci illuminerà


----------



## cercolumi

Io avevo invece capito l'esatto opposto 
"The story is about a boy in a new school that is facing a bully."
A me sembrava che si stesse ribellando e lo stesse affrontando.
Necessitano chiarimenti!


----------



## Lorena1970

cercolumi said:


> Io avevo invece capito l'esatto opposto
> "The story is about a boy in a new school that is facing a bully."
> A me sembrava che si stesse ribellando e lo stesse affrontando.
> Necessitano chiarimenti!



Ah...che sollievo! Non sono l'unica, meno male.
Avevo capito esattamente così, e per questo avevo proposto "faccia di tolla" (sfrontato, impudente, bulletto, faccia di bronzo etc.etc.)quale epiteto indirizzato appunto dal nuovo arrivato al bulletto che probabilmente lo aveva più volte importunato (dato anche il tentativo di traduzione proposto, che pareva suggerire che fosse appunto il nuovo ragazzino a insultare il bulletto: difficilmente il bulletto avrebbe chiamato l'innocente ragazzino "punk face", secondo me, dato che "punk face" viene destinato a qualcuno che si comporta in modo sfacciato e irriverente, come appunto fanno i punk!)

Speriamo mammarz intervenga a breve a sciogliere il dubbio.............


----------



## Peninsular

Ciao Lorena - sono d'accordo che senza sapere chi dice cosa rimane un po' ambiguo, ma non penso che punk nel senso di punk rock viene usato come insulto - credo che è più punk nel vecchio senso: feccia, uno che non vale niente, come da ispettore Callaghan.
(ma sbaglierò, come sempre!)


----------



## Lorena1970

Peninsular said:


> Ciao Lorena - sono d'accordo che senza sapere chi dice cosa rimane un po' ambiguo, ma non penso che punk nel senso di punk rock viene usato come insulto



Penso invece tu abbia ragione, grazie! Ho consultato solo ora l'OED, e....

*punk* |pə ng k|
noun
1 informal *a worthless person* (often used as a general term of abuse).
• a criminal or *hoodlum*.
• derogatory (in prison slang) a passive male homosexual.
• *an inexperienced young person; a novice*.

Quindi: se è il bulletto che parla, direi che si potrebbe tradurre con "*novellino*"/ "*faccia d'angelo*" (dato che si riferisce a un ragazzino da poco entrato in quella scuola, che probabilmente ancora non conosce le "regole" dei più forti) o al limite con "*femminuccia"/"mammoletta*"/ 
Se invece è il ragazzino nuovo che parla, starei su "*bulletto*"/ "*teppistello*"/ come era stato proposto all'inizio, oppure "*faccia di tolla*"
Dovendo mantenere un registro pulito, queste sono le mie proposte. 
Naturalmente in registri più liberi o aggressivi si possono usare le svariate varianti proposte nel thread.

Comunque se mammarz non ci dà spiegazioni, non c'è soluzione


----------

